# upset stomach/vomiting remedy for dogs (it works!)



## brian99 (May 17, 2006)

Hey there to anyone who's reading this message. i just have a few little ideas to throw out there for anyone who might need them.
First off, if your dog is eating well, but later throws it up, i recommend giving them white rice. this is easy to digest, and is used by many dog owners as an upset stomach remedy. the chances are less that your dog will throw it up. the amount of rice u should give them should be the same amount u give them of their reglar food.


I agree. only!!!!! if your dog needs that diet....


----------



## GSD lover (Apr 8, 2006)

You're right. Rice is wonderful for a dog. Very good for their coat and healthy for them.


----------



## iamcool1109 (May 20, 2006)

Oh, and i've heard that pure pumpkin also works well, too.


----------



## dbunny1 (Feb 28, 2010)

thank you for passing this on. I also use white rice when im bichon has had loose bowels. It really works. I add his food to the white rice over about 5 days and he is usually fine at that point. Bunny


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

dbunny How did you find this post ???


----------



## Ty_Tyler (Sep 17, 2009)

After trying my dogs on a raw food diet that didn't go well Tyler kept throwing up his kibble which he wouldn't eat unless I added some veggies/yogurt or pumpkin. I think he was used to me add the prepackaged raw meat and got spoiled. Still I couldn't figure out if he was really sick or his tummy was sensitive to what I put in his kibble. I didn't have white rice but I had a bunch of whole grain rice. I added that and he had not vomited at all for a week. 

I think he simply doesn't want plain kibble anymore so I guess I will need to be a little more strict with him. When he is hungry enough he will eat it.

Thank you for the suggestion of the rice...really the whole point of this post. It really helped Tyler and my sanity.


----------



## dbunny1 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi, I don't understand your question. I am a member of the forum. Did you somehow get a msg. from me?


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

dbunny1 said:


> Hi, I don't understand your question. I am a member of the forum. Did you somehow get a msg. from me?


The thread is four years old.


----------



## Ty_Tyler (Sep 17, 2009)

Keechak said:


> dbunny How did you find this post ???


Maybe s/he did a search of the forum. That is what I did even though the last post was relatively recent.


----------



## dbunny1 (Feb 28, 2010)

RonE said:


> The thread is four years old.


Hi Ron, I just looked at the dates on the upset stomach posts and oh my goodness, they are from 2006. I did not realize this. I saw a post re this when I first joined and just answered it. I was surfing the site when I first became a member and must have somehow got into older posts without checking the dates. Ty_Tyler is probably right. Sorry if this caused any problems. dbunny


----------

